# Rocky vs Lowa Boots



## Krzysio604 (May 10, 2012)

Hello guys I was searching through the web for boots and I stumbled upon these two boots.

http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/7596/1600FQ0000103/Rocky-S2V-Vented-Military-Duty-Boot/

http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/ShowBoot.cfm?StockNum=3105350411&Category=8&Type=M

I heard and read lots of reviews on these boots. Which boots do you guys think is better? or prefer? and why?


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 10, 2012)

I have the S2V (tan, not snot green), I like them.  They have a good sole for roping and are OK to trot around in.  I find a the soles quite soft compared to say Merrel Sawtooths which used to give me sore feet after a clicks.

The Lowas look sexy but I'm wary of sexy things after Oakley gloves and a certain stripper...
The S2Vs are also a bit more conventional looking as a boot and I suspect offer more ankle support for people like me that are pinned together.


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2012)

I also have the S2V boots. I like it, its a good boot. More importantly, they fit my feet very well.
Ive tried these LOWA's on and they were horrible for my feet, just wrong in every conceivable way for me.


----------



## Brill (May 11, 2012)

Have both for the field and they're great. Rockies are easier on the wallet but Lowas are higher quality: get what you pay for.
Lowas will attract SGMs' attention in garrison.


----------



## ATJ (May 11, 2012)

Got Lowa also for the field (and they are still in solid condition). As Lindy said: get what you pat for. High quality, light and fit very good. I am thinking to buy one more pair but new model http://afmointel.com/featured/lowa-gsg-revo/


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to be the wet blanket here...  look at Pardus' post vice all of the others - it is the key - you have to see what works for you, and your foot shape - I was fine with leather leg boots, corcorans, jungles and Chips and Hanwags...  all are well made and fit certain feet well...  other guys had to fight to get boots that fit their feet...  you will never know if a boot is good for you until you actually wear it in field conditions...  you may have spent a paycheck on something that absolutely sucks for you.  You pays your moneys and you takes your chances.


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Okay, I'm going to be the wet blanket here... look at Pardus' post vice all of the others - it is the key - you have to see what works for you, and your foot shape - I was fine with leather leg boots, corcorans, jungles and Chips and Hanwags... all are well made and fit certain feet well... other guys had to fight to get boots that fit their feet... you will never know if a boot is good for you until you actually wear it in field conditions... you may have spent a paycheck on something that absolutely sucks for you. You pays your moneys and you takes your chances.


 
Yup, I decided a while back to never purchase a boot online unless Ive had a chance to try it on first. Even then, like xSF says you often wont find out until you really wear it.


----------



## IT101 (May 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for off topic banter, but I've always been envious of the huge availability of non-standard boots for all you non-Navy folks. Since the Navy moved on to NWU's, we got stiffed with 9" boots that have few commercial equivalents, let alone ones with zippered sides (my personal favorite). Again, sorry for going off topic.


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2012)

I'm grateful the S2V is authorized.


----------



## surgicalcric (May 12, 2012)

pardus said:


> Ive tried these LOWA's on and they were horrible for my feet, just wrong in every conceivable way for me.


 
How did they fit the sheep?


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2012)

pardus said:


> Yup, I decided a while back to never purchase a boot online unless Ive had a chance to try it on first. Even then, like xSF says you often wont find out until you really wear it.


 
I've had reasonably good success by purchasing online, but having wide feet also limits me to what I can wear. For me, Merrill's and Danner's are the best fitting and while Asolo's are probably the best boots I've worn, even their wide width is a little too narrow.


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> How did they fit the sheep?


 
I don't know who to hate more, you for posting this or those other wankers for liking it.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 28, 2014)

Just ordered me a pair last night of Lowa Zephyrs for rucking and generally looking sexy, based on various feedback I have seen from the good people here in SS. I will update as soon as I have some good intel.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 30, 2014)

Got my Lowa's yesterday...

They look super sharp... Feel good.. BUT

The friggin toe box. WTH. I ordered half a size up and I feel pressure on my toes and that is without my socks.

I am at size 12... They don't make half sizes or wide to my knowledge. Going to 13 seems like it would be a hell of a jump.

Does the toe box stop squeezing so much after a break in, or has anyone had this issue? Should I go ahead and order the next full size up (a whole size jump)?

Thanks!


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 30, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Got my Lowa's yesterday...
> 
> They look super sharp... Feel good.. BUT
> 
> ...



I have a pair for rucking and haven't had that problem. I do recall they may have been a little tight on the *top* of the toes when I got them, though I don't have that problem now. I didn't have to get them a size bigger or smaller. That's all I've got for ya, man.


----------



## pardus (Jul 30, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Got my Lowa's yesterday...
> 
> They look super sharp... Feel good.. BUT
> 
> ...





pardus said:


> Yup, I decided a while back to never purchase a boot online unless Ive had a chance to try it on first. Even then, like xSF says you often wont find out until you really wear it.



:-"


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> :-"



I know brother... I know.... LOL

Sigh


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> I know brother... I know.... LOL
> 
> Sigh



SB, go back and read my post above... again... you idiot.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 30, 2014)

x SF med said:


> SB, go back and read my post above... again... you idiot.



Unfortunately I do not have anywhere worth a flip that sells boots on any meaningful level that I currently have access to.  Luckily I do have unlimited free 1 day shipping from a few retailers, so at least I have the next best thing, albeit a long drawn out version of it.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Unfortunately I do not have anywhere worth a flip that sells boots on any meaningful level that I currently have access to.  Luckily I do have unlimited free 1 day shipping from a few retailers, so at least I have the next best thing, albeit a long drawn out version of it.


 REI or EMS or Cabelas or Gander Mtn or RedWing or ..............


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 30, 2014)

x SF med said:


> REI or EMS or Cabelas or Gander Mtn or RedWing or ..............



Went to Gander Mtn yesterday... No dice brother. Although I did pick up a S&W bodyguard there last week


----------



## CDG (Jul 30, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Got my Lowa's yesterday...
> 
> They look super sharp... Feel good.. BUT
> 
> ...


 
First couple times I rucked in my Lowas I got blisters on the outside of both pinky toes.  Once they got good and broken in the toe box loosened up a little and I don't have that issue anymore.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 30, 2014)

CDG said:


> First couple times I rucked in my Lowas I got blisters on the outside of both pinky toes.  Once they got good and broken in the toe box loosened up a little and I don't have that issue anymore.



Thanks man I am hoping the same goes for me. They are just right enough in the toes to make me worry that over a long ruck it will start to suck lol. But everything else fits like a damn glove about them... Hopefully I will have the same luck as you on this one


----------



## CDG (Jul 30, 2014)

SexyBeast said:


> Thanks man I am hoping the same goes for me. They are just right enough in the toes to make me worry that over a long ruck it will start to suck lol. But everything else fits like a damn glove about them... Hopefully I will have the same luck as you on this one


 
Yeah, I thought they fit great when I first tried them on.  Was walking around and didn't have any issues.  But about the mile 4 mark on my first couple rucks I started getting hot spots at the places I mentioned.  The blisters I got weren't terrible, but definitely noticeable.  One thing I did that helped a little was to keep the laces towards the toe box a little looser than you normally would. It didn't eliminate the issue but it seemed to help.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 30, 2014)

CDG said:


> Yeah, I thought they fit great when I first tried them on.  Was walking around and didn't have any issues.  But about the mile 4 mark on my first couple rucks I started getting hot spots at the places I mentioned.  The blisters I got weren't terrible, but definitely noticeable.  One thing I did that helped a little was to keep the laces towards the toe box a little looser than you normally would. It didn't eliminate the issue but it seemed to help.




Thanks man!!


----------



## Brian C (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been wearing Lowa's for the past few years as a LE work boot.  I was using the Uplander for a while, I've since switched to the GSG Revo for the past year or so.  Both have been extremely comfortable out of the box without any needed break in.  I've only done a few ruck marches in them, which was usually only about 6 miles with 30 pounds, but I didn't have any major issues.  They've been an awesome boot that doesn't get my foot too hot in the Texas summer, but still gives me the added GoreTex protection.


----------

